
Teletext - bane
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Teletext
======
gbtw
For your information its still the number one communication platform for
inland shipping in the Netherlands :) Since the coverage of terrestrial tv
requires the first three public channels to be accessible for free any one can
get this information using DVB-T receiver and read it. The coverage is quite a
bit better than 4G as well.

Plus we have a smartphone app and website to view it on too :).
[http://nos.nl/teletekst#721](http://nos.nl/teletekst#721) -> Notice to
skipper information.

